# PSX Emulator



## smiffy1989 (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone got a PSX emulator working perfectly on the Touchpad?

TouchDroid doesn't work at all and FPse has pretty poor picture and really bad sound with Final Fantasy 7.

Thanks for any help and thanks to Cyanogenmod team for latest Alpha


----------



## eternalthree (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=441781&page=68

post # 3366.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

fpse works fine and it's the best psx android emu


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

I only wish it had options to smoothen the graphics some.


----------



## smiffy1989 (Oct 19, 2011)

FPse clearly doesn't "work fine", hence the thread. Can anyone suggest any setting to get FF7 sound to work properly or to smooth the graphics so they're not so pixelated.

The graphics look like they've been streched to fit the screen from a mobile phone screen resolution.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

How many PS android emus are there? Only one I've managed to get to work was FPSe. Someone included a install zip of ps4droid but I couldn't get it to run anything (would just force close). I'd assume all emus are just ports from phones.. seeing how all the touchscreen button layouts suck.

Speaking of which... is there anyway to customize the button layout Manually? Like for n64oid.. the pre set options suck.


----------



## sorrowuk (Aug 24, 2011)

Turn on SPU sync or something like that in the options under sound.

Then sound works fine.


----------



## smiffy1989 (Oct 19, 2011)

sorrowuk said:


> Turn on SPU sync or something like that in the options under sound.
> 
> Then sound works fine.


Thanks. I've read that works for some games but it make FF7 worse :/


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

the reason n64oid and psx dont run fine is because the OS isnt finished ofc. When you see Quadrant Run at 60 fps and smooth as butter so will our Games. we are missing 2D part of gfx accel i believe, regardless when they fix all gpu stuff later it should work perfectly.


----------

